# iPad Square Trade warranty and other iPad FAQ's.



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Square Trade currently has a special for prospective new iPad owners. Can be found here:

http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/ipad-landing

Note: Square Trade does not support the iPad Battery swap for $99 that Applecare does, but Square Trade does warranty against accidental drops.

Also found this site for FAQ's on the new iPad. It is very long and goes into everything including browser supports, linking to your computer (must have OS Leopard, Tiger not supported, but the older Windows XP is supported.), maximum number of apps., etc., etc., etc.

http://www.macintouch.com/reviews/ipad/faq.html

Enjoy!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been wondering about square trade. Thank you!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for this info. 
Which do you think you'll get? 2years or 3years?
I'm leaning toward 2 years, but not sure about it.
I will also probably get AppleCare, but I love the accidental coverage this offers.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to get the 3 years of coverage.  You get the third year at the same prorated amount.  I can't see getting both.  If my iPad stops working before the three years are up due to a dead battery, I anticipate I will be able to replace the whole iPad using the Square Trade warranty, and put the check towards the current version of iPad. Or something else that's new and hot then.  Dead=broken and the warranty will kick in.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking of both because AppleCare has the phone support, but I have it for my MacBook Pro and hardly use it; 
maybe I don't really need it then; it's so similar to a big iPod Touch, and I haven't needed any phone support for mine. 
Thanks, Betsy, I think you just saved me some money.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to get the 3 years of coverage. You get the third year at the same prorated amount. I can't see getting both. If my iPad stops working before the three years are up due to a dead battery, I anticipate I will be able to replace the whole iPad using the Square Trade warranty, and put the check towards the current version of iPad. Or something else that's new and hot then. Dead=broken and the warranty will kick in.
> 
> Betsy


That makes sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I was thinking of both because AppleCare has the phone support, but I have it for my MacBook Pro and hardly use it;
> maybe I don't really need it then; it's so similar to a big iPod Touch, and I haven't needed any phone support for mine.
> Thanks, Betsy, I think you just saved me some money.


I think Apple's phone support, from everything I've heard, is fantastic. But for me, I seldom need help with computers; and just don't think I'd use it much. And if you have experience with a similar device and haven't needed it, that's something to consider! Plus, there's always KindleBoards--there's always someone to answer any question here!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I scorned a Square Trade warranty for my Kindle, but the priciness (is that a word?) of the iPad has me thinking about it.  My impression is that everyone thinks highly of Square Trade, and several of us have had good experiences with warranty claims.  Anyone have a different perspective?  Anything about Square Trade and the iPad I should worry about?  I want to grab the warranty while the 20% off is in effect if I'm gonna do this.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the 3 year warranty with squaretrade.  I somehow missed this topic on the first round... Hubby thinks it's a good idea and frankly I'm freaked that I'm going to drop it or something along those klutzy lines.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I generally scorn add-on warranties (I didn't even seriously consider getting one for my Kindle 2), but in this case the small size, breakability, and portability of the iPad made me get the warranty today.  I wish I'd bought it the day I bought my iPad, I'm gonna have to be very careful for the next month (which will include one plane trip).


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I went ahead and got it, and emailed my receipt to have on file if anything happens.  Now to keep it safe for the next month. I also have a plane trip coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm one who's had to use the SquareTrade warranty. The claims process is quite painless. Much less painful than hearing that "crunch" sound your Kindle screen makes when you put your knee on the screen.   

I will be getting one for my iPad when I get it as well. For me, it's a no brainer with all the BRATs, cats & dogs I have.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Are there any Square trade coupon codes you can use as well?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

They already have it at 20% off, so you aren't paying full price.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I found TAX2010 for 35% off, a little bit better, but I think it expires today.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

How long do we have to buy the Square Trade warranty after we buy the IPad?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Based upon the accidental coverage, I got my Squaretrade the day after I got my iPad. I chose 2 year because, honestly, I'll be shocked and amazed if I haven't gotten a new one by then so didn't think I needed anything longer.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Tripp said:


> How long do we have to buy the Square Trade warranty after we buy the IPad?


I think up to 90 days? From the Square Trade website:

"For new items bought from retailers: You have 3 months from your purchase date to buy a SquareTrade warranty with or without ADH protection."

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Based upon the accidental coverage, I got my Squaretrade the day after I got my iPad. I chose 2 year because, honestly, I'll be shocked and amazed if I haven't gotten a new one by then so didn't think I needed anything longer.


I see your point, but I can conceive of me keeping my iPad for three years. It is expensive enough, functional enough as-is, and the utility of the iPad is limited enough for me (it's a convenience, not something I must have), that I decided a third year for $45 more (I believe that was the price) was worth it. Oddly enough, this is a case where I'm "betting" that the iPad won't be wonderful....If I feel it is wonderful in a year, I'll be standing in line to hand over more of my mad money to Steve Jobs in exchange for a new iPad that is perhaps 10% more useful than the one I have now!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> I think up to 90 days? From the Square Trade website:
> 
> "For new items bought from retailers: You have 3 months from your purchase date to buy a SquareTrade warranty with or without ADH protection."
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks, I was having trouble finding that info. Must be a Sunday morning thing for me.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm one who's had to use the SquareTrade warranty. The claims process is quite painless. Much less painful than hearing that "crunch" sound your Kindle screen makes when you put your knee on the screen.
> 
> I will be getting one for my iPad when I get it as well. For me, it's a no brainer with all the BRATs, cats & dogs I have.


I read your post about when this happened to you; your experience, more than anything else is what has sold me on SquareTrade; I didn't know about it for my Kindle, and had already purchased the warranty offered by Amazon. 
However, I've already purchased it for my iPad that won't be coming until the end of this month (hopefully).

Every time I see my Kindle in my bed, on my couch or near a blanket, I imagine that horrible crunch sound you heard, which is almost daily.
It's great as a cautionary tale, and has probably saved me from a similar experience, but I wish I could get that (imagined) sound out of my head! (I guess it's better as an imagined sound, though, if it saves me from experiencing the real thing )


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I invested in AppleCare for my iPad mostly because I have had to use it for all of my iPods due to hardware failures. It is worth my peice of mind to know that if my iPad has an issue I can walk into the Apple store and walk back out with my replacement iPad and essentially have extremely minimal loss of service.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I found TAX2010 for 35% off, a little bit better, but I think it expires today.


Expires 4/19/2010 according to one poster on KindleBoards.

Best Wishes!


----------

